# Cyclocross 2011 thread



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (5 Sep 2011)

I am 95% doing Herne Hill on the 2nd. Got something else (can't remember what but GF will remind me  ) on the 1st.




palinurus said:


> Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## Christopher (8 Sep 2011)

North-Western 'crossers might want to know that this Sunday's (11th) opening race at Horwich has been postponed until the 18th December. Don't know why but I expect the course is so wet it's unrideable - even for CX?


----------



## thehairycycler (8 Sep 2011)

I'm looking to get a Cross bike for the wetter months, I've been looking at the Giant TCX but not decided on what one options are the 3 the 2, the 2 double and the 2 triple, going to my LBS on friday any advice would be welcome as the componet bit confuddles me something awful i'm just getting to grips with cycling and looking after my own bike


----------



## dan_bo (8 Sep 2011)

Christopher said:


> North-Western 'crossers might want to know that this Sunday's (11th) opening race at Horwich has been postponed until the 18th December. Don't know why but I expect the course is so wet it's unrideable - even for CX?



I believe the park has been double booked..... Shame really 'cos leverhulme's best when it's dryer. I'm looking at clayton vale as my first, get back in shape in time after my hols.


----------



## montage (9 Sep 2011)

I wish I hadn't been treating the last 4 weeks as a rest from the bike.....it turns out the university I am studying at is going to pay for all cyclocross entries, and possibly fly "the team" to other universities in different states to compete. A strong performance would also put me in good position to represent the university in the usa college nationals during the road season as a team will need to be picked....so one way or another, it's going to be a fun cross season!


----------



## VamP (9 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> I wish I hadn't been treating the last 4 weeks as a rest from the bike.....it turns out the university I am studying at is going to pay for all cyclocross entries, and possibly fly "the team" to other universities in different states to compete. A strong performance would also put me in good position to represent the university in the usa college nationals during the road season as a team will need to be picked....so one way or another, it's going to be a fun cross season!




Wicked! What a great opportunity. Get out there and train!


----------



## VamP (13 Sep 2011)

thehairycycler said:


> I'm looking to get a Cross bike for the wetter months, I've been looking at the Giant TCX but not decided on what one options are the 3 the 2, the 2 double and the 2 triple, going to my LBS on friday any advice would be welcome as the componet bit confuddles me something awful i'm just getting to grips with cycling and looking after my own bike




Are you looking for a bike to race, or just a winter commuter? What's your budget? Will you want panniers and mudguards?

Those are your first questions. Then start looking at various models that fit your bill. It's sales time right now, so don't get attached to one brand, shop around.


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2011)

Right, my season officially began with Round 3 of London League yesterday. Dry, sunny and very fast course on grass meant a large turn out, and unfortunately for me, a very strong Veteran field. Results not been posted yet, so not sure where I finished, but my pre-race goal of not being last was met  


My eight year old raced in the U10 race, and came 13th, and could have been 11th if his chain had not come off. Very proud dad!


----------



## Lerxt (26 Sep 2011)

I did my first cx race at the weekend and loved it. 

Great fun and a real adrenaline hit on some of the downhill sections.

I'm seriously thinking of swapping my commuter for a 'proper' cross bike.

I would definitely recommend it.

L.


----------



## Jezston (26 Sep 2011)

Just a slightly OT question here, but if discs are now cyclocross legal, why is it most 2012 cx bikes still have cantis?


----------



## funnymummy (26 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Right, my season officially began with Round 3 of London League yesterday. Dry, sunny and very fast course on grass
> 
> 
> My eight year old raced in the U10 race, and came 13th, and could have been 11th if his chain had not come off. Very proud dad!



My son (7) was in that one too, no idea where he came though!


----------



## Will1985 (26 Sep 2011)

I would imagine it is to do with availability of components. I'm no expert on MTB related componentry, but 130 spacing disc hubs can't be too common and I think I'm right in saying that hydraulic disc brakes are better than cables....I have seen a couple of solutions for STI to hydraulic conversion, but nothing marketable yet. Presumably the ultimate solution would be hydraulic specific STIs


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> My son (7) was in that one too, no idea where he came though!




Oh fabulous. Was brilliant watching the little ones battle on  


Are you attending any more this season?


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2011)

Will1985 said:


> I would imagine it is to do with availability of components. I'm no expert on MTB related componentry, but 130 spacing disc hubs can't be too common and I think I'm right in saying that hydraulic disc brakes are better than cables....I have seen a couple of solutions for STI to hydraulic conversion, but nothing marketable yet. Presumably the ultimate solution would be hydraulic specific STIs



I think that's part of the answer. The other is weight. TBH cantis are 'good enough' for cross, so the trade-off on weight isn't going to be an easy sell to people who obsess over each and every gram.

As it stands, I didn't see more than about 4 or 5 disc equipped bikes at the Brighton event, even thought that's not subject to UCI and anyone could have been running discs for years. MTBs also allowed.

I think discs will come, but it won't be a complete displacement of canti's like it was in MTB.


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2011)

Lerxt said:


> I did my first cx race at the weekend and loved it.
> 
> Great fun and a real adrenaline hit on some of the downhill sections.
> 
> ...




Yep. It is awesome fun. The combination of total body pump, and the technical demands of controlling your bike in the technical parts of the course, combined with elbow to elbow racing. There's nothing else quite like it! Add the friendliness of the scene, and it's no wonder CX popularity is on the up and up.

London League results are up...

I came 42nd out of 99 finishers, and 14th out of 46 Vets.


----------



## funnymummy (27 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Yep. It is awesome fun. The combination of total body pump, and the technical demands of controlling your bike in
> 
> I came 42nd out of 99 finishers, and 14th out of 46 Vets.



WTG


VamP said:


> Oh fabulous. Was brilliant watching the little ones battle on
> 
> 
> Are you attending any more this season?



It was, although there were some serioulsy pushyparents & a coach that scared the pants off of me shouting their heads off!
I admit to cheering, but I cheered everyone that went past where we were stood!
Just checked the result Fynn came in 11th, his first time doing CycloX, 7yrs old, in the U10s on a bike that he'd had less then 24hrs & the chain was on the little ring for most of the race...Not bad I reckon 

He really wants to more, have looked at the locations & we'll be able to get to a few, not sure about the far off Kent ones though.
Herne Hill this Sunday, but we're doing a 25 miler on Sat in NF so not sure he'll be upto it, will see Sunday morning


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> It was, although there were some serioulsy pushyparents & a coach that scared the pants off of me shouting their heads off!
> I admit to cheering, but I cheered everyone that went past where we were stood!
> Just checked the result Fynn came in 11th, his first time doing CycloX, 7yrs old, in the U10s on a bike that he'd had less then 24hrs & the chain was on the little ring for most of the race...Not bad I reckon
> 
> ...



Oh I missed the loud coach. We were off to one side though...

Sounds like your lad did brilliantly. I was impressed with Otik's ride too, specially given his bike weighs twice what mine weighs!!! He badly needs a new one  He's been promised one of these for Christmas if he perseveres with CX

Otik's Dream Ride


I am going to Herne Hill on my own this weekend, Otik is next coming to Chainhurst on the 9th.


----------



## funnymummy (27 Sep 2011)

He was from Sutton CC, wearing a yellow Tshirt... I though I had a loud voice till he started yelling!! 

Aaah.. The Luath your boy has good taste, it is also Fynns dream bike, he was due it for Christmas too, but is still about an inch too short, so it's now on his birthday list - Hopefully he'll have strectched that extra inch by next May

 Think we'll be at Chainhurst too, it's just the Deal, Sidcup, Dartford & Uxbridge ones i'm undecided about. If there's others in his age group from the club going then might do a car share, but it's a bit far if he the only one.


EDIT
Oh Bum! Won't be at Chainhurst... #2 just came ou of school with a party invite for that day, I reckon he'd skip the party in favour of cycling - If it wasn't his 'girlfriends' party LOL


----------



## palinurus (1 Oct 2011)

Jeez, 'cross in hot weather isn't right. Early season races are often pretty firm-going but _heat_.

Because I turned up to every central race last season I managed to collect a good number of points without placing very highly overall (particularly in shared events with other leagues- it's possible to roll in at 31st place and be 3rd finisher in your own league if only a few have showed up).

So at Milton Keynes today I got to start right at the front.

Only this year I've been sort of busy. I've not done any time-trialling, not done any training of any kind. I've been commuting. That's it.

So at the start I sprint away, feeling the pressure of the field behind. I was probably still in the top twenty or so by the time the race hit the first narrow bit.

And that was me finished, not even five minutes in- not even one minute in- and I was struggling badly. I know 'cross is hard, and I always forget quite how hard, but this was something else. And it was hot; I wanted a drink. After 20 minutes I was feeling strange, I wanted to climb off. One more lap. easier, like taking a nice little ride through the park. I walked up the run-ups, slowly, pausing for a rest before remounting. It still felt harder than it should have.

I finished though, although I was dragging my heels at the end to allow the leaders to lap me (again) so I wouldn't have to go around again.

Two weeks to the next one.


----------



## VamP (3 Oct 2011)

Herne Hill with huge field, narrow twisting track and record breaking heat was a recipe for carnage and it certainly did not disappoint with withdrawals and crashes aplenty.

I managed a full frontal somersault after my front wheel got jammed axle deep in a hidden rut in a sandpit, as well as a skidding fall on one of my practice laps.  

I started at the back, had a very slow first lap because of all the bottlenecks up ahead, then spent the rest of the race clawing back ground. Don't think I placed particularly well, but it was good experience gathering, mainly due to the 'little bit of everything' nature of the course. Highlights included the climbing mound, the 180 degree berm, the sandpit, and of course the plank box in the stadium - scene of spectacular crashes, including my GF who managed a full backward somersault after misjudging her remount     

I ran higher pressures than normal to reduce chances of punctures on the rough sharp edged parts of the course, and as a result skidded around a bit more than normal, although I did avoid punctures, unlike a really large percentage of the field.


I'll update when results get posted.


----------



## palinurus (3 Oct 2011)

Not many of the 'cross courses around here have sand, but I do remember the sand at Herne hill. It can be quite tricky riding through sand. I've ended up with a mouthful of it on at least one occasion. Both times I've ridden at Herne Hill i've ended up in the same position, right near the back and had to work my way up the field. Second time was because I thought the race was starting 10 minutes later than it actually started and I was still warming up on the other side of the course. I haven't done it since.

London races often get large turnouts, having said that on one miserable February day I lined up in a field of 18 at Hillingdon so it varies a fair bit.


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2011)

palinurus said:


> Not many of the 'cross courses around here have sand, but I do remember the sand at Herne hill. It can be quite tricky riding through sand. I've ended up with a mouthful of it on at least one occasion. Both times I've ridden at Herne Hill i've ended up in the same position, right near the back and had to work my way up the field. Second time was because I thought the race was starting 10 minutes later than it actually started and I was still warming up on the other side of the course. I haven't done it since.
> 
> London races often get large turnouts, having said that on one miserable February day I lined up in a field of 18 at Hillingdon so it varies a fair bit.



Yep large turn out indeed. The results have just been posted and I made 63rd out of a hugemuss field of 140. 17th of 55 Vets.

Better than I had guessed.


----------



## VamP (18 Oct 2011)

At the risk of keeping this thread alive just for myself  

A quick update:

9th October - Chainhurst, lovely course, partly on grass, partly technical forrest terrain, but no dismounts. Had a cold in the week before this, so didn't feel my best, but enjoyed it regardless. Big effort in the opening lap had me coasting in no mans land for most of the race - nobody catching me, and me not catching anyone either - until the inevitable lapping in the final 2 laps. 23rd in large vets field.

16th October - even lovelier Deal course with technical bits, followed by fast sections with three tough dismounts. Loved this one! After a weak start had a race of constantly clawing back positions (about 25 overtakes after the first lap), and very nearly avoided getting lapped, only being caught by the leaders about a quarter of a lap before the end. Best result yet, 13th among vets.


Anyne else out there battling?


----------



## palinurus (18 Oct 2011)

Struggling rather than battling but yeah, I'm out there. Last weekend was my club's event, finished a long way down- I'll just do a few events this season and try to get some sort of form sorted out for next year. I was only a lap down on the leaders though, better than a couple of weeks back.

I enjoyed myself though, overall like.

My poor showing at MK meant I wasn't gridded, started right near the back and worked my way up some. Much better.

The coming weekend I should be getting on with some decorating, however I've just been taking a look under the carpet and there's this whopping great lump of concrete that'll have to be Kangoed out. No point in going any further 'till I can find someone to do that eh? might as well race.


----------



## VamP (19 Oct 2011)

palinurus said:


> taking a look under the carpet and there's this whopping great lump of concrete that'll have to be Kangoed out. No point in going any further 'till I can find someone to do that eh? might as well race.




Totally!!!

You might be surprised how long it takes to find someone with a Kango. I would be really surprised if you found someone before.... say, February?


----------



## VamP (31 Oct 2011)

Hillingdon yesterday.

We're over half way through the season, and every single one of he races has been on hard dry surface. I was lead to believe CX was going to be all rainy, muddy, embrocation lathered battle with the elements.

Surely, but surely we are going to get some mud soon??


Huge field at Hillingdon, and as a result I have (again) absolutely no idea how I did. Somewhere in the middle again.


----------



## steve52 (11 Nov 2011)

at the age of 54 and never raced im thowing myself in this sunday if i finnish i shall feel like a champion!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickL (11 Nov 2011)

Here is the live feed Fidea Cyclocross Classics Niel race
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

Nice way to wile away the Friday afternoon at work


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2011)

steve52 said:


> at the age of 54 and never raced im thowing myself in this sunday if i finnish i shall feel like a champion!!!!!!!!



 Enjoy.


Which league are you in? 

The London League is in Brighton this Sunday, and somehow, I still don't think we'll have any significant mud. 

Can't wait!


----------



## palinurus (13 Nov 2011)

No racing, but I'm posting anyway. Why not.

I ducked out of the Icknield RC event in Luton today, pity because it's later in the season this year and the course would've been softer- it's that sort of course that would be interesting in softer conditions. Even more so with proper mud.

Instead I took a load of crap down to the dump in the trailer. It was a nice day though, and I went along a tree-lined cycle path. Surface is still just about acceptable but any more mud and It'll be the national-speed-limit applies lane that runs parallel (or take the 'cross bike of course). Made some nice quesadillas when I got back.

Getting rid of that stuff felt as good as finishing a cross race anyway.

I've been meaning to jump on the train and race over at Brighton some day.


----------



## palinurus (13 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> I was lead to believe CX was going to be all rainy, muddy, embrocation lathered battle with the elements.



It will be.

Races in September, October are often pretty firm going. It generally changes in November, but the weather has been pretty good this year.

It's coming.

I normally enter the Hillingdon races, not far from me, the course tends to vary a fair bit but there's plenty variety (that grass is tough going though, Hillingdon grass is the _worst_).

My best ever result was at Hillingdon- I came ninth. It was the shittiest January day going, persistent rain all day and cold with it. Eighteen, maybe nineteen, starters.

Proper mud though; liquid mud, the stuff that makes you look like you've been standing behind a muck-spreader. Better than thick, chewy, leafy mud any day.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Which league are you in?
> ...




Did you go to Stanmer Park today...??
The happy smiley marshall in the far corner of the woods..... That was me




My hands ache from clapping so much!!
Took plenty of pics too, let me know what bike/kit you were wearing I may have one of you!!


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Did you go to Stanmer Park today...??
> The happy smiley marshall in the far corner of the woods..... That was me
> 
> 
> ...



I remember you  

I was in Bianchi celeste top, white Cube bike, and said (I think) to you, ''He's good, isn't he'' as I got lapped by Matthew Webber, coming up that last steep bit. He flew round yesterday, won by nearly half a lap!

I had a mental crash on penultimate lap, hit a tree pretty much head on, on final corner of the final descent, just before getting back on the football fields . Got back on the bike and finished, but did lose a few places. Pretty lucky not to have broken anything  Finished in 45th, and 18th vet.

Well done for all your cheering, you were definitely the best  


Edited to add: Did your lad race in the U10s?


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2011)

palinurus said:


> It will be.
> 
> Races in September, October are often pretty firm going. It generally changes in November, but the weather has been pretty good this year.
> 
> ...




This year Hillingdon race was on solid hard ground, not even a hint of softness. The field was a barely believable 184, the largest of the season by some margin.

Yesterday at Stanmer Park at least the ground was soft. So the mud is coming, but not yet here. Can't wait


----------



## palinurus (14 Nov 2011)

184! that's huge. No doubt the course was a couple hundred metres of tarmac, then straight onto a bit of singletrack.

Queues like a snowbound airport.


----------



## funnymummy (14 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> I remember you
> 
> I was in Bianchi celeste top, white Cube bike, and said (I think) to you, ''He's good, isn't he'' as I got lapped by Matthew Webber, coming up that last steep bit. He flew round yesterday, won by nearly half a lap!
> 
> ...



And I remember you now!! You flew up that hill at a fair pace too 



 Bugger about the crash, and glad you not injured badly xx

Yes Fynn was in the U10's... bless him he looked teeny compared to some of the big kids... But then he is only 7 LOL! And of course all the best riders had proper CycloX bikes, which just added to his "I need an Islabike" plea... (It's on it's way Shhhhhhhhhhhh 



)


I've got a pretty good photo of you, but not been able to upload any pics yet, as #1 son has 'borrowed' my usb lead & it is lost somewhere in the pit he calls a bedroom - I only enter wearing a HazMat suit & breathing gear, will get them done asap x


----------



## 2old2care (14 Nov 2011)

I did my first ever cx race, well any race this summer, fell off dislocated my thumb tore the ligament off, and I'm still having physio on it. Worst of all, even though I only made half distance I was classified last.


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2011)

palinurus said:


> 184! that's huge. No doubt the course was a couple hundred metres of tarmac, then straight onto a bit of singletrack.
> 
> Queues like a snowbound airport.




Ahhh! You were there!


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2011)

2old2care said:


> I did my first ever cx race, well any race this summer, fell off dislocated my thumb tore the ligament off, and I'm still having physio on it. Worst of all, even though I only made half distance I was classified last.




Cyclocross is cruel like that.

Gonna give it another try?


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2011)

funnymummy said:


> And I remember you now!! You flew up that hill at a fair pace too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoop whoop for Fynn! The way to look at it is he's got another 3 years riding in this age group, he'll be winning by 9. Good to see his enthusiasm - my lad sadly prefers football


----------



## funnymummy (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks VamP, lets just hope he is still this enthusiastic in 3 years LOL!


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the pic!  


Somewhat unfairly that looks like I am dying a slow death trying to get up a... a flat path  



 


The great thing about the Luath, is that should he get bored of cycling, you'll always get most of your money back on it. And of course he's that much less likely to get bored riding a proper quality bike.


----------



## 2old2care (15 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> Cyclocross is cruel like that.
> 
> Gonna give it another try?


Yeah don't know when always working on the weekends.


----------



## funnymummy (16 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> 
> Somewhat unfairly that looks like I am dying a slow death trying to get up a... a flat path
> ...



 I can testify that it was NO WAY a flat path, it was pretty damn steep - staright of a narrow tight bend, with another even tighter bend halfway before levelling out...slightly!!


And as for the 2nd hand prices I know - Mental!!!! Been watching them on Ebay & TBH - I reckon those buyers sre bloomin nuts!! One went the other day for £345..? Serioulsy?? I can't understand why you would buy a 2nd hand bike, with all the possible issues it may have, when for another £50, you can buy it brand new & with their guarantee on it..?
Mind you, i'll be happy when i do sell Fynn on & it gets that kind of money


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I can testify that it was NO WAY a flat path, it was pretty damn steep - staright of a narrow tight bend, with another even tighter bend halfway before levelling out...slightly!!
> 
> 
> And as for the 2nd hand prices I know - Mental!!!! Been watching them on Ebay & TBH - I reckon those buyers sre bloomin nuts!! One went the other day for £345..? Serioulsy?? I can't understand why you would buy a 2nd hand bike, with all the possible issues it may have, when for another £50, you can buy it brand new & with their guarantee on it..?
> Mind you, i'll be happy when i do sell Fynn on & it gets that kind of money




Must be irrational cyclocrossers buying them for their offspring. I have noticed that cyclocross gear fetches 'nearly' new prices on ebay. I have just bought a set of tubular wheels new for that very reason. Or maybe it's a seasonal thing, and it will become more resonable once the season is over?


----------



## funnymummy (17 Nov 2011)

VamP said:


> Must be irrational cyclocrossers buying them for their offspring. I have noticed that cyclocross gear fetches 'nearly' new prices on ebay. I have just bought a set of tubular wheels new for that very reason. Or maybe it's a seasonal thing, and it will become more resonable once the season is over?



Irrational...? Me...? Yep!!





And it's not seasonal either, been watching Islabikes since start of the year, was originaly going to get him a a Beinn, then he joined the cycling club, spotted the Luath & it was love at first sight!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2011)

Are cyclocross bikes different (uique??) to road or hybrid ?


----------



## Will1985 (24 Nov 2011)

At first sight, cyclocross bikes look like road bikes in that they have drop handlebars and 700c wheels. On closer inspection you would notice that the tyres are much wider (32 - ~40mm) with an MTB-like tread and the brakes are cantilever (or more recently, disc) as opposed to caliper.

To accomodate the bigger tyres, CX bikes have much greater fork and stay clearances. Frame geometry is also going to be different as the bottom bracket is higher - on many higher end bikes the cables for the derailleurs and rear brake are routed along the top tube which keeps them away from the mud as much as possible.

Gearing is down to the individual and generally lower than standard road gearing.

I daresay a hybrid with CX tyres would work, but in domestic cyclocross MTBs are allowed too.


----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2011)

Anyone racing this weekend?

I will be at PORC Penshurst on Sunday o.O Hope they don't send us down the MTB downhill piste


----------



## palinurus (25 Nov 2011)

Nah, I reckon decorating is going to take up the rest of my season- I'll have a better go next year.

Anyway this weekend it's Didcot Phoenix 'cross over at Sonning Common- I rode last year, although I got a lift. Bit out of the way so I'll make myself useful at home. I do want to make some progress as I've just taken the radiators off- it's OK at the moment but if it gets colder...

Good luck though, it's still not a soggy as it usually is in November. Not round here anyway.


----------



## VamP (28 Nov 2011)

Yay, MUD!

PORC was definitely, very definitely muddy. Course of two halves: first a hairy, sketchy, slippery technical descent down the side of a huge hill, then a mega slog back up the hill. Tough course, but so much fun to play in the mud  A new experience to be travelling at 25 mph with seemingly no grip front or rear 

Definitely a good course for tubs, as while very slippery, a lot of the trails are built on a hardcore base, and running soft pressures on clinchers resulted in a lot of punctures.


----------



## palinurus (28 Nov 2011)

Good stuff



VamP said:


> A new experience to be travelling at 25 mph with seemingly no grip front or rear


 
It is really something. I don't know the best way to do it, I just let the bike do its thing and try to relax and ignore the squirming.

Tubs would help although I just use clinchers. I'm thinking of having a pop a tubeless though as a bit of an experiment.


----------



## VamP (29 Nov 2011)

palinurus said:


> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gets particularly interesting when the track is rutted, and your front wheel selects one rut, and your rear another, diverging rut.


----------



## palinurus (29 Nov 2011)

Yup.

Have you tried frozen, rutted mud yet?

Also interesting, and somewhat more hurty.


----------



## VamP (29 Nov 2011)

palinurus said:


> Yup.
> 
> Have you tried frozen, rutted mud yet?
> 
> Also interesting, and somewhat more hurty.


 
No I haven't had that particular pleasure yet


----------



## palinurus (29 Nov 2011)

It's not so bad. You don't have to clean your bike after.


----------



## VamP (1 Dec 2011)

palinurus said:


> It's not so bad. You don't have to clean your bike after.


 
Unless it's to wipe blood off the downtube 

Are you coming to the Central League event at Hillingdon on the 11th? Should be a good day out now the ground is a bit softer.


----------



## palinurus (1 Dec 2011)

It's unlikely, given that I've barely ridden all season. I might change my mind though and potter around at the back somewhere for an hour.


----------



## VamP (1 Dec 2011)

Someone on BR has just pointed out that Wessex League are also racing at Didcot on the 11th, so I *may* try that. The difference in Wessex League, is that they have the Seniors race separate from the Vets, so it should in theory make the starts easier due to the smaller field.

Plus I have raced at Hillingdon once this season already...


----------



## lordjenks (1 Dec 2011)

may i ask what hillingdon is like as a course, i will racing on the 11th but singlespeed, so im thinking 42t-20t to account for the mud that should be there. are there many hills to contend with?
thanks


----------



## VamP (2 Dec 2011)

lordjenks said:


> may i ask what hillingdon is like as a course, i will racing on the 11th but singlespeed, so im thinking 42t-20t to account for the mud that should be there. are there many hills to contend with?
> thanks


 
When I raced there earlier in the season, it was bone dry, but it can get quite muddy apparently. It is pretty flat, they tend to make the most of the slight incline there is by switching the course back and forth across it, but it is definitely not what anyone would refer to as hilly.

Having said that, I probably spent less than 10% of the race in the large chainring. Can't really help with the ratios, as I have never tried singlespeed cross, and cannot even begin to imagine trying to ride a whole course on just one ratio 

Hillingdon does have a reputation for killing rear mechs on account of the tough and long grass there, so you'll be one up on the rest of us on that score.


----------



## palinurus (2 Dec 2011)

Generally always a few short, sharp climbs. Try them out during the warm-up to see if you can ride them in your gear (often they'll link two or three together so there isn't always room to get up a good speed to attack the slope second time around). Decide whether to ride or run them.

I've seen a few riders ride singlespeed at Hillingdon, it is generally flat but if muddy even a slight incline can be difficult to ride.

The grass is tough! I pretty much always have transmission issues towards the end of a race at Hillingdon and I've seen a few ripped-off mechs.


----------

